
AVA 0.15 – Futuristic test runner - sotojuan
https://github.com/avajs/ava/releases/tag/v0.15.0
======
sotojuan
Hi! I am part of the AVA team. For 0.15, we've added awesome features such as
better test filename conventions (we run `__tests__` directories
automatically), being able to submit tests that should fail, test macros, and
experimental support for limited concurrency.

Hope you like it! Let us know in the issues or Gitter[1] if you have any
problems.

[1] [https://gitter.im/avajs/ava](https://gitter.im/avajs/ava)

